
Ask HN: How do you stay sane, when developing apps for companies? - cronjobma
I&#x27;ve been developing apps for clients for some time, then I stopped because the clients were driving me nuts. How do you guys stay sane when working for clients? How do you structure your workflow?
======
muzuq
Unfortunately I find this a reality of working, no matter it be in development
or not. People suck. The best thing I ever learned to do was leave my work at
work. Don't take it home with you. I do bring a journal home, in case I have a
brilliant idea but outside of that I don't think about work, I don't talk
about work, I don't do work outside of work. If I do happen to have a
brilliant idea at home, I write it down then forget it. Flesh out the idea
when you're working.

It may seem small, but it's one of the only things that has kept me sane.

------
jenkstom
Mostly by keeping your ego out of it. Identify and mitigate risks, including
emotional ones.

------
borplk
So what did you do after stopping?

